

Zuckerberg to Donate $100 Million to Newark Schools - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703860104575508472745513134.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLETopStories

======
annajohnson
I think this is terrific news and I'm really pleased to see Mark Z. setting up
a foundation and investing a significant amount of money in such a worthy
cause as education. Having said that... am I being too cynical... or is it
just a coincidence that this announcement should come just before the release
of The Social Effect movie which, from everything I've read, paints Mark in
such a bad light? Is the $100 donation announcement an example of Facebook PR
in damage control? It doesn't detract from the good the $100 million will
(hopefully) do, of course, but the timing is interesting...

~~~
alttab
tl;dr _Just In time for the movie!_

------
donaldc
_Newark spends about $22,000 a year on each of its 40,000 pupils, but only
about half of its students graduate._

That's over $260,000 per student over 12 years!

It's great that Zuckerberg is donating about $100 million to the worthy cause
of education, but in this instance I find it hard to believe that lack of
money is the problem.

------
moondistance
It would be very cool if even a tenth of this was put towards online education
systems. $10M could go a long way towards improving online education, esp.
with Facebook as a partner!

------
sahillavingia
That's $100 million in Facebook damage control, I'd say.

------
MikeCapone
For maximum effectiveness, he should probably have donated it to the Gates
Foundation and earmarked it for education.

------
pan69
Why does he remind me of Beeker in that photo?

